# How much off-leash exercise for a puppy?



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi, 


I'm keen to put this question out to those who have experience in raising vizsla puppies over the years. I haven't seen anything in this section so apologies if this is something that has been covered before. Feel free to redirect me accordingly! 

My question is about off- leash exercise. As you know, V puppies are pretty sociable and high energy which means when they're off leash they can end up running a lot particularly when they meet other equally sociable and energetic dogs at the dog park or other leash-free zones. 

I'm really nervous about damaging his hips during this growth period but like taking him to the dog park so he can socialise with other dogs and people and I can squeeze in some distraction training at the same time. He's doing really great so far with this routine! 

I understand that stair climbing is definitely out, as is steep slopes until their growth phase is over. I proactively manage this and keep this to an absolute minimum. 

Luka is just under 5 months old, and on a typical day (7 days a week) he will get one off- leash run of no more than an hour. At the moment I'm driving to these areas as to walk there and back is a bit too far and ends up taking us about 1.5-2 hours. On top of this, i take him on a series of leashed walks to go to the toilet (we live in an apartment) during the day but these tend to be a matter of 200m or so to and from the poopie park opposite our apartment block. He may also go for a leashed walk for around 10-15 min around the block after one of his toilet breaks. 

I think this is about right for him, as he seems pretty chilled when at home and we keep him occupied with short training sessions throughout the day.

My question specifically is :

- Is this amount of exercise appropriate for his age? 
- As he gets older, until 18 months, is there some sort of guideline as to how much vigorous exercise he should be allowed to have? This is more to do with not how much he wants to exercise, but how much he should be allowed to exercise, based on this important growth phase

Your experience and advice much appreciated! 

Thanks


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

No such thing as a stupid or redundant questions!

Stairs are fine, just make sure he doesn't fall..it's the fall that's the potential problem, not the stairs themselves. 

At 5 months, good golly..as much off lead as he can tolerate, which is lots. He'll let you know when it's too much, he'll jump on you or do that stretchy thing up on your chest to let you know to stop or that he's had enough. At 5 months I do moderate hikes of at least a couple hours, easy, and as much run around/rough housing as they want! Growth plates aren't that easy to damage, it's primarily when they are stupidly over extended at a very young age.

Don't worry about it, you do more harm to his (and your!) psychological well being by limiting his off run time now.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I just slowly let them build up endurance. When they start to slow down the free run is over.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

stairs do not work for me- not a natural workout - the first few times out with the pup off lead - you will soon see their limits - cut it in half - half out half in - I like to keep them on level field - going up hill or down - all day is not good for a pup


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

I knew I could count on our esteemed senior contributors and moderators for guidance on this!

Gingerling, TexasRed, REM thanks so much!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

V_L - senior my VAZZ - just as young as PIKE - we know V's never grow up - LOL !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

my wife is the voice of reason at times...."If you take him on thursday's shoot, he stays home on saturdays shoots"....easier said than done


----------

